# Red snapper gear help



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

So I hooked into my first and second red snapper with both break offs because of lack of knowledge and prep. So this is what happened I setup my mogan rod paired with my Okuma Safina Pro 30 reel with 15 lb braid leader 25 - 50 lb fluorocarbon 1/0 circle hook. Got pulled under pier without being able to turn him. So my question is should I get a reel with stronger drag or use my 9 ft heavy rod paired with a quantum optix 60 with 20 lb mono?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Helpful responses please?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry. Didn't think you were serious. 

Just drop anything with 50lb or bigger down and winch his ass up. Flouro is not needed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Sounds like a plan. And I am dead serious.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bigger reel would help. And fishing sound a pier it's unlikely - nut not impossible - it was a red snapper.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

What about a conventional reel paired with a 5 or 6 foot boar rod.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure. Go for it.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

A lot depends on the pier itself, where are you fishing?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Panama city from a kayak


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

RandyGuy said:


> Panama city from a kayak


I've never seen any snapper at that pier. But I suppose anything is possible.
I would watch getting that close to the pier in a kayak. When Cobia and King season gets into full swing. The pier rats WILL sling lead jigs at you if you get too close. 

If you are getting pulled under the pier and cut off, I'd move to a 30 or 40 sized conventional reel and a boat rod with some 30-40lb mono or some 50-65lb braid. Tighten him down and winch him in!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Just drop it, they will come!


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

NoMoSurf said:


> I've never seen any snapper at that pier. But I suppose anything is possible.
> I would watch getting that close to the pier in a kayak. When Cobia and King season gets into full swing. The pier rats WILL sling lead jigs at you if you get too close.
> 
> If you are getting pulled under the pier and cut off, I'd move to a 30 or 40 sized conventional reel and a boat rod with some 30-40lb mono or some 50-65lb braid. Tighten him down and winch him in!


I agree with the pier rats throwing lead at you. Every time I am on the pier and people are talking about throwing stuff at people I promptly get on them. Especially if it's a yak that is obviously going for a sleigh ride -- I have been pulled close to a mile before and there is really nothing you can do but let it pull you unless you have a hobie/native with peddles.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Are you sure you're catching red snapper? Never seen one caught on that pier or anywhere near it.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

RandyGuy said:


> Panama city from a kayak


Are you talking about Hathaway Bridge? Because that makes more sense. I've landed gags in my yak by jigging at that bridge before.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

RandyGuy said:


> Yeah


If you don't want to go with conventional gear, any 5-8k sized spinning reel loaded with 65 lb. braid & topped off with 25 or so yards of 40-60 lb. mono/flouro paired with a decently heavy bottom rod will do the trick for most of the red snapper there.

It can be done with light gear there as well though, it's just a lot more of a challenge. This gag was taken on a 7' 6'' medium action Okuma Baidarka rod paired with a 3k sized Penn Fierce loaded with 20 lb. braid & a 30 lb. mono leader. I was in the yak about a third of the way down the bridge jigging on the bottom next to the pilings with a 3/8 oz. jighead & a Gulp Shrimp. That was three years ago, the last time I fished in the yak there.

Go get them man!


----------

